
The Start-up from Hell - jnaina
https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-start-up-from-hell
======
dekhn
This is just CADT. If you had paid closer attention to what people in the
industry already knew (that professional servos solve the feedback problem and
they are worth the cost because experts built quality and knowledge into them
so they work on production lines) before starting, you could have avoided
wasting lots of people's time and money.

I had a lot of people tell me steppers were "precise", and I had to do a ton
of engineering just to learn how untrue that statement is.

